# Short- Intj, Istj, or Entj?



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

MsBossyPants said:


> The parsing of cognitive functions aside, some general observations:
> 
> I agree with @_emberfly_ on this point:
> If you have to ask whether or not you are an ENTJ, you're probably not. We tend to gather enough information to make an informed decision and quickly move forward with it. *There is a sense of surety in our conclusion.* In the absence of new information or proof that we are wrong, we run with it. We tend not to second guess ourselves.
> ...


This post is so full of flawlessness I can't even


----------



## Cmart (Oct 17, 2013)

MsBossyPants said:


> The parsing of cognitive functions aside, some general observations:
> 
> I agree with @_emberfly_ on this point:
> If you have to ask whether or not you are an ENTJ, you're probably not. We tend to gather enough information to make an informed decision and quickly move forward with it. *There is a sense of surety in our conclusion.* In the absence of new information or proof that we are wrong, we run with it. We tend not to second guess ourselves.
> ...


Much help. Wow. Such Entj.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Cmart said:


> I was expecting more of a fight from both of you, but I shall accept this. I have also learned tact in my life, for the most part, so thank you both.


I can't personally speak for emberfly, but I get the impression that he is similar in purpose on these threads. Our goal is not to be a troll but to bring out type in someone. If I poke an ENTJ, it is because I want him/her to prove they are a lion. Once you roar, I'll fly away like the parrot/hawk that I am, but it wasn't without purpose. Your response to me was what I expect from an ENTJ, as they love reducing someone down to "idiot". So now this thread serves as a "You know your type" celebration party. I got drunk last night, but let's do it again tonight, shall we.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

sah6635 said:


> I can't personally speak for emberfly, but I get the impression that he is similar in purpose on these threads. Our goal is not to be a troll but to bring out type in someone. If I poke an ENTJ, it is because I want him/her to prove they are a lion. Once you roar, I'll fly away like the parrot/hawk that I am, but it wasn't without purpose. *Your response to me was what I expect from an ENTJ, as they love reducing someone down to "idiot"*. So now this thread serves as a "You know your type" celebration party. I got drunk last night, but let's do it again tonight, shall we.


For the sake of the argument, so is any wounded Ji type.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> For the sake *of* the argument, so is *any* wounded Ji type.


Dammit Greyhart, you're probably right.

I just used personal experience when some xNTJs have called me or someone else an idiot in a very particular way. It is was that way in which I saw it used by Cmart. But by your logic, and probably correct analysis, all types can lash out that way. Well done.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

sah6635 said:


> Dammit Greyhart, you're probably right.
> 
> I just used personal experience when some xNTJs have called me or someone else an idiot in a very particular way. It is was that way in which I saw it used by Cmart. But by your logic, and probably correct analysis, all types can lash out that way. Well done.


I should've been more clear. I meant introverted judging _functions_ - Fi or Ti. TPs are in danger of belittling others' conclusions, knowledge or experience and hailing own intelligence. Fi-s are in danger of feeling personally attacked if their judgement (not necessary emotional, knowledge or evidence they presented counts as well) is being questioned or dismissed. High extroverted judgers are likely to vocally steamroll you - approach depending on F or T sphere. While high Ji users are likely to take it personally and adopt a passive-aggressive behavior.

Of course it's just my generalized assessment and will likely change tomorrow at some point. 

What was the point I forgot. Too late at night.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> I should've been more clear. I meant introverted judging _functions_ - Fi or Ti. TPs are in danger of belittling others' conclusions, knowledge or experience and hailing own intelligence. Fi-s are in danger of feeling personally attacked if their judgement (not necessary emotional, knowledge or evidence they presented counts as well) is being questioned or dismissed. High extroverted judgers are likely to vocally steamroll you - approach depending on F or T sphere. While high Ji users are likely to take it personally and adopt a passive-aggressive behavior.
> 
> Of course it's just my generalized assessment and will likely change tomorrow at some point.
> 
> What was the point I forgot. Too late at night.


Well here in God's country aka Central Standard Time in the states, it's only 6:37. But if you're in Ukraine, like your profile says, get some sleep so that you can do some cool Ukrainian shit tomorrow.


----------

